#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASTM Standards

## tinsumbabu

Require following standards urgently.

1. ASTM A36-14
2. ASTM A370-17
3. ASTM A193-16
4. ASTM A194-16a
5. ASTM F436-16
6. ASTM F3125 / F3125M - 15a
7. ASTM A325-14


8. ASTM A123 / A123M - 15
9. ASTM A153 / A153M - 16a

Thanks in advanceSee More: ASTM Standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

urgently??? why? 
Download Telegram from the Apple app store or the web* and go to the telegram GroupEgpet for the latest ASTM standards

Let me rant for a minute...If everyone who states that they "need" really need them then they have a budget to aquire them legitimately
Marco has posted archive files of all of the ASTMs that I have shared. 

You have been on egpet since 2011 and posted only 2 times* where is your contribution?

OK* done with rant* I will share your request now.

A36A36M-14 Standard Specification for Carbon Structural Steel
A370-17 Standard Test Methods and Definitions for Mechanical Testing of Steel Products
A193A193M-16 Standard Specification for Alloy-Steel and Stainless Steel Bolting for High Temperature or High Pressure Service and Other Special Purpose Applications
A194A194M-16a Standard Specification for Carbon Steel* Alloy Steel* and Stainless Steel Nuts for Bolts for High Pressure or High Temperature Service* or Both

----------


## Marty Thompson

F436F436M-16 Standard Specification for Hardened Steel Washers Inch and Metric Dimensions
F3125F3125M-15a Standard Specification for High Strength Structural Bolts* Steel and Alloy Steel* Heat Treated* 120 ksi (830 MPa) and 150 ksi (1040 MPa) Minimum Tensile Strength* Inch and Metric Dimensions
A325-14 Standard Specification for Structural Bolts* Steel* Heat Treated* 120-105 ksi Minimum Tensile Strength - AASHTO No. M 164
A123A123M-15 Standard Specification for Zinc (Hot-Dip Galvanized) Coatings on Iron and Steel Products

----------


## Marty Thompson

A153A153M-16a Standard Specification for Zinc Coating (Hot-Dip) on Iron and Steel Hardware  AASHTO No. M232

----------


## tinsumbabu

Sorry for not posting or contributing anything. I was recently transferred to material testing. Even i had joined this portal in 2011* i came to actively use this forum just now. Will keep posting whatever i have.

Thank you for the standards

----------


## piratininga

Dear Friend
see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smallik3

Request to give ASTM A194-17a.  Thanks.

----------


## aqsam2

Hi. Thank You everyone fro helping out. if any one could share ASTM A123 - 17 (latest)* I will really appreciate it.

----------


## piratininga

see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed fayyaz

Dear Sir,

I need following standards if you please send me same;

ASTM E1359-17
astm e543-15

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear Sir,
> 
> I need following standards if you please send me same;
> 
> ASTM E1359-17
> astm e543-15



E543 : 15  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ptb

Friend thank you for uploading valuable documents. Very small request that when upload pl use "mediafire". 
Again tanks in advance for great cooperation.

----------


## chainarong0

i need a ASM specialty handbook- Stainless Steel please send me Thank you

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## KHALIDA

I need ASTM A193-17 & ASTM A194-17a. 
anyone having the updated standards, please share.

----------


## piratininga

See the post #9

----------


## rubgen

Marty, as always, very useful!

----------


## daniel.torres

HI
Somebody have ASTM E1 and ASTM E77?
Thanks in advanced

----------


## anhthoichoem

> HI
> Somebody have ASTM E1 and ASTM E77?
> Thanks in advanced



Here your file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.

I need ASTM E11-17

Thanks in advanced

----------


## piratininga

E11-17 I do not have
I have -15

----------


## Pol_ninja

Hi
I need E2877 Standard Guide for Digital Contact Thermometers

Thanks in advanced

----------


## daniel.torres

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ataaassaad

Hello,

I need the following ASTM Standard please:

ASTM E3121 / E3121M-17

Thanks

----------


## piratininga

Is this standard new? (2017) I don't have it yet.
Monday I'll see if I can

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.
Do you have ASTM E18-20?


Thanks in advancedSee More: ASTM Standards

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

> Hi.
> Do you have ASTM E18-20?
> Thanks in advanced



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks my friend

----------


## Betty Perez

Hello
Somebody have ASTM 516 Gr. 70 2017 and ASTM 105 11a??
Thanks
Betty

----------


## piratininga

> Hello
> Somebody have ASTM 516 Gr. 70 2017 and ASTM 105 11a??
> Thanks
> Betty



see here!

----------


## piratininga

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

see here!

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello
Someone will have and may share the following standards:
ASTM E11 - 20
ASTM E1932 - 12(2017)
ASTM E2374 - 16
ASTM E2863 - 17
Thanks in advanced

----------


## piratininga

See here!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> Hello
> Someone will have and may share the following standards:
> ASTM E11 - 20
> ASTM E1932 - 12(2017)
> ASTM E2374 - 16
> ASTM E2863 - 17
> Thanks in advanced

----------


## wolf

Astm standards 2016 

Section 01 - Iron and Steel Products
Section 02 - Nonferrous Metal Products
Section 03 - Metals Test Methods and Analytical Procedures
Section 04 - Construction
Section 05 - Petroleum Products, Lubricants, and Fossil Fuels
Section 06 - Paints, Related Coatings, and Aromatics
Section 07 - Textiles
Section 08 - Plastics
Section 09 - Rubber
Section 10 - Electrical Insulation and Electronics
Section 11 - Water and Environmental Technology
Section 12 - Nuclear, Solar, and Geothermal Energy
Section 13 - Medical Devices and Services
Section 14 - General Methods and Instrumentation
Section 15 - General Products, Chemical Specialties, and End Use Products



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Thanks Wolf

----------


## Yong123

Compliments Team,
Kindly assist with the following  
ASTM C113-14 (2019)
ASTM C 133-97(2021)
ASTM C 181-11(2018)
ASTM C 704-15 
Many Thanks in Advance

----------


## nguyencz

Kindly upload files, thank you in advance,
ASTM C113-14 (2019)
ASTM C 133-97(2021)
ASTM C 181-11(2018)
ASTM C 704-15

----------

